# Aqua Soil - Amazonia 2



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I see they sell this substrate in liters instead of kg or pounds. I am looking at getting either fluorite at 16$ for 7kg or Aqua Soil - Amazonia 2 at 16 $ for 3 liters. 

Is 1 bag of fluorite = to 1 bag of Aqua Soil? If not how do they compare.

I'm going to be setting up a 90 gallon, how many 9 liter bags do I need?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

From ADG



> AQUARIUM SIZE POWER SAND AQUA SOIL
> ADA 60cm (24in. X 12in.) = U.S. 15 gal. 1- 2 liter bag "S", Regular 1- 9 liter bag
> or Special type
> 
> ...


BTW go with original Amazonia. I tried both original is better than II. If you water is soft, cloudiness will not be an issue.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

If your 90 gallon is the standard dimensions you'll need either 7 bags of Flourite or 4 9L bags of Aquasoil.

7 * $16 = $112 Flourite
4 * $28 = $112 Aquasoil

For the same price go Aquasoil hands down. I've used both substrates and wouldn't ever go back to flourite again.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

4 bags of 7kg flourite gives 2" deep in a 90 gallon tank.

But thanks.


----------

